

Ask HN:What's the name of that CMS? - gngrwzrd

I'm looking all over for this CMS I ran into from hacker news - it uses Apache and static content on the filsystem to generate the html pages.<p>It's name was kinda weird, was a woman's name - like LindaApp or WandaApp. Anyone remember this?
======
gngrwzrd
Got it: <http://www.staceyapp.com/>

------
Khao
Jekyll? <http://jekyllrb.com/>

~~~
gngrwzrd
Nope not jekyll, seen that one and I like it. I'm pretty sure this one had a
woman's name though.

